

37Signals' "37BetterBank", circa 1998, is still better than my bank's interface from 2008 - henning
http://www.37signals.com/better/bank/bank.html

======
jasonfried
Wow, the wayback machine is in effect!

The 37Better series was from back when we used to do client work. Every once
in a while we'd run into a bad experience with a site we used. An online bank,
FedEx, PayPal, etc.

So, as one-part experiment, one-part promotion, and one-part just plain fun,
we'd redesign one (or a couple) pages to show what we'd do with the
concept/site if we had the chance.

------
mpc
Sometimes using the mobile version of an existing site in a normal browser can
give you similar results

<https://www.bankofamerica.com/mobile/>

<http://mobile.fandango.com/>

~~~
sspencer
This is seriously an excellent idea. My Bank of America online banking just
improved by leaps and bounds.

Thanks!

------
ashleyw
Wow cool, they have a few "Better" apps/designs:
<http://www.37signals.com/better.php>

In PHP too!

~~~
antidaily
Getting Real online book (2006?) is php too:
<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/toc.php>

------
Mistone
BofA just put in all these crazy icons on their on the U/I that make no sense.
My wife and I where looking at it last night in total confusion - they
bacially filled the screen with a bunch of useless crap.

An improvement would have simply been using a larger font and breaking out
transactions into logical categories, maybe even a newsfeed type feature to
let you know at a glance the most recent transactions.

Other banks are far worse than them, really its remarkable how bad they are
even today. then you have credit card companies, don't even get me started....

------
pxlpshr
Seriously, can someone please tell me why banks have such terrible interfaces?
They have soo much money, they could blow it out of the water...

Take ING Direct for example. Their service rocks, I absolutely love it... but
I loathe their interface, it makes me hesitant to refer to my aging family
members.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I'm currently working on similar software to what a lot of banks use. The user
interface is given very very low priority. It's kind of sad.

I'm working on the back-end side of things (the money must add up! otherwise
the accountants get grumpy) but would love to see more innovation on the
interface side of things.

~~~
yaj
I have developed web and desktop applications for a bank ... "Design" is just
considered eye candy and it is not in the specification document.

------
systems
Okay I have never done online banking, so I am not sure I understand what this
is?

Is this an application they sell to banks, or is it an application you can use
to connect to your bank online regardless of what your bank offer?

... what is this?

~~~
ovi256
It's a design for a banking website. They did not go beyond the mock-up stage.

~~~
spydez
They should have... That mockup is lightyears better than my bank's site.

------
brandon272
I absolutely despise my bank's website, and the slow servers they use to show
it to me. The text is tiny, it uses a table based layout and tries to load up
other useless information, such as the current weather conditions.

------
henning
this dates from loooong before DHH/Basecamp/Rails/etc. came into the picture.

------
bct
My bank's (CIBC) isn't terrible, but I wish I didn't have to screen-scrape it
just to download a list of my transactions.

------
zzzmarcus
I use USAA for banking. Their online interface rocks. The bill pay is
especially nice.

------
myoung8
it's also copyright 2001, not 1998.

